# You know it's going to be a great trip when.....



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 6, 2022)

When the springs look like this


And the marine forecast looks like this 





Yee haw


----------



## Wire Nut (Mar 6, 2022)

You got this!


----------



## Evergreen (Mar 6, 2022)

Ahh just hit it with some wd 40 a few screws to lock them back in place and roll out. Just don't look back


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 6, 2022)

Msi had springs for 17.99 a piece, we definitely got our money's worth out of these ???


----------



## slow motion (Mar 7, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> When the springs look like thisView attachment 1139574View attachment 1139575View attachment 1139576
> 
> 
> And the marine forecast looks like this
> ...


Pretty sure that missing wheel will give you more trouble than the springs. ?
Good luck man. Catch em up.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 7, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Pretty sure that missing wheel will give you more trouble than the springs. ?
> Good luck man. Catch em up.


Thanks!

Even if we don't catch a fish we'll have a blast, this trip is technically work????


----------



## GTMODawg (Mar 7, 2022)

Replace them with a pressure treated 4x6.  They'll last forever and the sidewalls of the tires have plenty of flex.  If you can't get a 4X6 stack up 2X4s until the tires fit.  Suspensions are over rated....


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 7, 2022)

What is your destination this trip?
 I'm virtually ready to roll down to St Marks any day, but keeping an eye on the sketchy weather.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 7, 2022)

GTMODawg said:


> Replace them with a pressure treated 4x6.  They'll last forever and the sidewalls of the tires have plenty of flex.  If you can't get a 4X6 stack up 2X4s until the tires fit.  Suspensions are over rated....


I told my colleague something similar.... springs dont actually have to be springy....


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 7, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> What is your destination this trip?
> I'm virtually ready to roll down to St Marks any day, but keeping an eye on the sketchy weather.


Steinhatchee to get away from the tournament this weekend out of the Aucilla


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 8, 2022)

Saturday...


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 8, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Saturday...
> 
> View attachment 1139889


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 8, 2022)

Well all of y'alls posts scared them away and were going to have go another day


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 8, 2022)

My apologies for that period I guess I was the only one that posted it's unexposed to the warning. 
Weather is such a factor involved with fishing you just fishing you can't not look before you go.
 I was supposed to leave yesterday to head back down, but I'm on hold till at least Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## RedHills (Mar 8, 2022)

This is gonna be a nasty early spring weather event....gonna be tough keepn all them kiddies warm on youth turkey opener!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 8, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> My apologies for that period I guess I was the only one that posted it's unexposed to the warning.
> Weather is such a factor involved with fishing you just fishing you can't not look before you go.
> I was supposed to leave yesterday to head back down, but I'm on hold till at least Saturday or Sunday.


Redneck au t o c orrect. Ah dint proofread...


----------



## slow motion (Mar 9, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Well all of y'alls posts scared them away and were going to have go another day


Looks like that's for the best anyway. Seems I remember you posting that your wife said"but they were biting" would be on your tombstone one day. Of course I'm paraphrasing as I don't remember the exact quote. Them fishes ain't going nowhere. You fellas will get em another day. Fishing is just gonna get better as the temps get higher.

.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## RedHills (Mar 9, 2022)

Ain't no fishn today!
Tornado watches up all over...


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 9, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Looks like that's for the best anyway. Seems I remember you posting that your wife said"but they were biting" would be on your tombstone one day. Of course I'm paraphrasing as I don't remember the exact quote. Them fishes ain't going nowhere. You fellas will get em another day. Fishing is just gonna get better as the temps get higher.
> 
> .


That would be an accurate quote, I'm still going fishing it's just at the lake, wind and rain don't bother us, just lightning.

I vividly remember in college listening to a lecture by a pivot in a corn field while a black cloud built behind the lecturer until I made the comment that while I may die from getting struck by lightning it will be on the deck of a boat not standing under a pivot in a corn field?


----------



## RedHills (Mar 9, 2022)

[QUOTE="slow motion, post: 13294514, member: Fishing is just gonna get better as the temps get higher.

.[/QUOTE]
True dat...traditionally it's late April before I get serious


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Ihunt (Mar 9, 2022)

RedHills said:


> This is gonna be a nasty early spring weather event....gonna be tough keepn all them kiddies warm on youth turkey opener!



You do know that youth doesn’t come in until the 26th correct?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 9, 2022)

Ihunt said:


> You do know that youth doesn’t come in until the 26th correct?




March 12 in Fla...


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 9, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> March 12 in Fla...



You sorry rascal!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 11, 2022)

Perfect catching weather


----------



## Evergreen (Mar 11, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Perfect catching weather
> 
> View attachment 1140439


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 12, 2022)

I have to say even with our sunny deposition with fishing in less than ideal weather I think we made a wise decision rescheduling


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 13, 2022)

Further highlights of how this trip could have went sideways ?


----------



## pjciii (Mar 13, 2022)

Just snakebit.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 2, 2022)

Well the service engine light is off on the truck after 2 grand

So let's try this again.....

New transducer is on for side imaging and the new tilt trim motor should be in just in time to get it on and head to the hatch Friday morning


----------



## slow motion (Apr 2, 2022)

Get em. Hopefully I'll get to sneak to St. Marks a day or two late next week.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 2, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Get em. Hopefully I'll get to sneak to St. Marks a day or two late next week.


 That is about my time frame also…
 Maybe I can get you on my boat!
Give me your dates when you decide!


----------



## Evergreen (Apr 2, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Well the service engine light is off on the truck after 2 grand
> 
> So let's try this again.....
> 
> ...



Out of pure curiosity what was the engine light diagnosis?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 2, 2022)

Evergreen said:


> Out of pure curiosity what was the engine light diagnosis?


All 4 vct solenoids were replaced for the variable valve timing, 2 were bad, one on each bank, but no sense in not changing all of them if the top end is already apart.


----------



## Evergreen (Apr 2, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> All 4 vct solenoids were replaced for the variable valve timing, 2 were bad, one on each bank, but no sense in not changing all of them if the top end is already apart.



Was it doing the diesel knock when you cranked it assuming ecoboost?

I've got mine unplugged on the 5.4 but there's only 2 on it. At 237k on this one I'm not changing them again well i may at 300k when its time to do coils and plugs again, just have to get creative when there's something else wrong to decipher all the codes it throws when disconnected, I changed them at 200k and they lasted 30k miles, just unplugged then again, they were unplugged from 150 to 200k, just keeps it on the 5.4 from changing the timing


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 2, 2022)

Evergreen said:


> Was it doing the diesel knock when you cranked it assuming ecoboost?
> 
> I've got mine unplugged on the 5.4 but there's only 2 on it. At 237k on this one I'm not changing them again well i may at 300k when its time to do coils and plugs again, just have to get creative when there's something else wrong to decipher all the codes it throws when disconnected, I changed them at 200k and they lasted 30k miles, just unplugged then again, they were unplugged from 150 to 200k, just keeps it on the 5.4 from changing the timing


No, its a 5.0, too many issues with the eco boosts so our work trucks are 5.0s instead. It wouldn’t idle, get below 750 rpm and it idled extremely rough or shut off completely and misfired above 2500 rpm under load.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 4, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Get em. Hopefully I'll get to sneak to St. Marks a day or two late next week.


Time to me to reconsider my trip to St Marks this upcoming weekend...  High winds and seas on Thursday and Friday, a calming down day on Sat. and good lookin Sunday...  I'd have to return home on Monday to help the wife through a medical procedure on Tuesday. I think I can go for another long haul after Tuesday so I think I will wait.


----------



## RedHills (Apr 4, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Time to me to reconsider my trip to St Marks this upcoming weekend...  High winds and seas on Thursday and Friday, a calming down day on Sat. and good lookin Sunday...  I'd have to return home on Monday to help the wife through a medical procedure on Tuesday. I think I can go for another long haul after Tuesday so I think I will wait.


This spring has been crazy! Wet, windy, and wet!


----------



## slow motion (Apr 5, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Time to me to reconsider my trip to St Marks this upcoming weekend...  High winds and seas on Thursday and Friday, a calming down day on Sat. and good lookin Sunday...  I'd have to return home on Monday to help the wife through a medical procedure on Tuesday. I think I can go for another long haul after Tuesday so I think I will wait.


Looks like you'll have to teach me to fish some other time.  Wife is off all week. We're going down tonight.  May not even get the boat out of the shed.. Probably end up sleeping late, drinking a few cold beverages, eating some good food, etc. I know,  I know,  sounds like a terrible trip.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 5, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Looks like you'll have to teach me to fish some other time.  Wife is off all week. We're going down tonight.  May not even get the boat out of the shed.. Probably end up sleeping late, drinking a few cold beverages, eating some good food, etc. I know,  I know,  sounds like a terrible trip.



Give Hutton's Seafood a try for lunch.
Little trailer on the side of the road just west of Rocky's.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 5, 2022)

Hutton's is some fine vittles 


Corn is in the ground so it's time to lay the smack down on some fish


----------



## slow motion (Apr 5, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Give Hutton's Seafood a try for lunch.
> Little trailer on the side of the road just west of Rocky's.


Need to try them  again.  Used to  get fried oreos there. Doctor says not anymore on the  sweets.  Good sausage dog too. My son got soft shell crab sandwich and said it was delicious.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 5, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Hutton's is some fine vittles
> 
> 
> Corn is in the ground so it's time to lay the smack down on some fishView attachment 1144725View attachment 1144726


Get em.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 5, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Give Hutton's Seafood a try for lunch.
> Little trailer on the side of the road just west of Rocky's.


Since I've only had the sausage dog and fried ores and Dr. Says no fried ores.  I'm down  to  one oye I've tried. Recommendations?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hutton's has excellent food, you can't go wrong with any of it unless you expect air conditioning. I still remember the day we drank them out of sweet tea.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 6, 2022)

Mistake no 1, not checking the Amazon to find the wrong tilt and trim motor 2 days before departure


----------



## slow motion (Apr 6, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Mistake no 1, not checking the Amazon to find the wrong tilt and trim motor 2 days before departure



Hoping that's a double negative which makes it a positive.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 6, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Hoping that's a double negative which makes it a positive.


Fingers crossed this one from Macon works?


----------



## slow motion (Apr 6, 2022)

You've had quite a few mishaps with boats and trailers lately.  Maybe it's time to pull the trigger on that new boat you posted a pic of a month or so ago. #gofundmecauseIneedanewboat


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 6, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Hutton's has excellent food, you can't go wrong with any of it unless you expect air conditioning. I still remember the day we drank them out of sweet tea.



Fried oyster dinner cooked crispy is my go-to.
Wife's is grilled garlic/butter shrimp.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 6, 2022)

slow motion said:


> You've had quite a few mishaps with boats and trailers lately.  Maybe it's time to pull the trigger on that new boat you posted a pic of a month or so ago. #gofundmecauseIneedanewboat


I had found a boat, but the bank wanted stupid interest rates to finance it so I’m going to wait until bonus time and just buy a new one.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 6, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Fried oyster dinner cooked crispy is my go-to.
> Wife's is grilled garlic/butter shrimp.


We did lunch at the little Chinese place between Rocky's and Crawfordville today. They only do takeout these days.  Kung pau chicken, rice,egg roll, rangoon, and soup for under 8 bucks. Thought it was pretty reasonable.  Was quite good.


----------



## RedHills (Apr 6, 2022)

Go to Poseys.....mmm..mmmm


----------



## slow motion (Apr 6, 2022)

RedHills said:


> Go to Poseys.....mmm..mmmm


Good place to watch a game  eat a few raw oysters,  and have a couple brew or two


----------



## Evergreen (Apr 7, 2022)

RedHills said:


> Go to Poseys.....mmm..mmmm



Poseys kept this ole boy pretty nurtured back 15-17 or so years ago, used to do pretty fair amout of work around Panacea. Poseys, hamaknockers, crums for snacks, and I've always like Angelo's too. I used to do land clearing and I'd move in there for a week or 2 at the time and then be back a few weeks later, and kept that cycle for close to 2 years. Sadly I was to busy then to even wet a line.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 7, 2022)

Evergreen said:


> Poseys kept this ole boy pretty nurtured back 15-17 or so years ago, used to do pretty fair amout of work around Panacea. Poseys, hamaknockers, crums for snacks, and I've always like Angelo's too. I used to do land clearing and I'd move in there for a week or 2 at the time and then be back a few weeks later, and kept that cycle for close to 2 years. Sadly I was to busy then to even wet a line.



All good places to eat.. I like Tropical Trader too. Think it belongs to the son of owner of Angelo's.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 7, 2022)

If Angelo's was open for lunch, I'd be there.
Never in that area in the evening.
We make a special trip to go to Hutton's for lunch.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 7, 2022)

Small craft advisories are for Jon boats right? Well, we had to use the cap off the old one but we have trim and will be hitting the road at 8.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 7, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Small craft advisories are for Jon boats right? Well, we had to use the cap off the old one but we have trim and will be hitting the road at 8.


Be careful.  That said, Rode by Mashes Sands Park in the truck around 430. Water around the entrance to the bay looked flat and there were a few boats out there fishing.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 7, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> If Angelo's was open for lunch, I'd be there.
> Never in that area in the evening.
> We make a special trip to go to Hutton's for lunch.


Cooter Stew for lunch today. Leatherback and fries. Ate at the little park by  Riverside Cafe.

⁶


----------



## slow motion (Apr 7, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Be careful.  That said, Rode by Mashes Sands Park in the truck around 430. Water around the entrance to the bay looked flat and there were a few boats out there fishing.


Oh and was at the lighthouse at 12. A little chop but not much.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 7, 2022)

This is still the forecast though.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 7, 2022)

slow motion said:


> This is still the forecast though.
> 
> View attachment 1145189


I've seen it and frankly I trust windfinder a lot more than the NOAA, they are not even close, the forecast today was way off what the station at Keaton showed.

So.....


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 8, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I've seen it and frankly I trust windfinder a lot more than the NOAA, they are not even close, the forecast today was way off what the station at Keaton showed.
> 
> So.....



Forecast I saw said stay off the water and put a rock in small children's pockets.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 8, 2022)

Doesn't look too bad right now. Kind of offshore at St Marks, the inside and near shore will be bearable. Looking side shore where Calvin is...
I bet it get a lot worse during the day.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 8, 2022)

Just gentle breezes ???

Finally southbound


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 8, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Just gentle breezes ???
> 
> Finally southboundView attachment 1145322



I dare you to roll your window down doing 60.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 8, 2022)

Good luck.  Rode over to St. George Izland. All my surf fishing gear is back in GA. Picked up a Wally World special and cut off the Cajun Thunder from  trout rig and tied on a 2 hook pomp rig. Nary a bite so far. 



Ride over shallows were fairly calm. Crossing the bridge water looked choppy. Beachside wind is pretty strong.  Think I won't hang with this long.  May look for some oysters. Anybody know where a raw bar is on SGI?


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Good luck.  Rode over to St. George Izland. All my surf fishing gear is back in GA. Picked up a Wally World special and cut off the Cajun Thunder from  trout rig and tied on a 2 hook pomp rig. Nary a bite so far.
> 
> View attachment 1145349
> 
> Ride over shallows were fairly calm. Crossing the bridge water looked choppy. Beachside wind is pretty strong.  Think I won't hang with this long.  May look for some oysters. Anybody know where a raw bar is on SGI?



Fathom's in Carrabelle.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 8, 2022)

Have you tried Paddy's Raw Bar? Not too far from where we are at the moment.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Have you tried Paddy's Raw Bar? Not too far from where we are at the moment.



SGI is a little too bougie for me.

I stick out like a diamond in a goats butt there.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 8, 2022)

My current favorite is Hunt's in PC. Best oysters I ever had were years ago in a hut/bar beside a jet ski rental under the bridge in PCB. Tried Indian Pass a few times.  Crowded with very small oysters though that was just my  experience  YMMV. Typically the hole in the wall places seem to have good oysters.


----------



## Zebco The Clown (Apr 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Good luck.  Rode over to St. George Izland. All my surf fishing gear is back in GA. Picked up a Wally World special and cut off the Cajun Thunder from  trout rig and tied on a 2 hook pomp rig. Nary a bite so far.
> 
> View attachment 1145349
> 
> Ride over shallows were fairly calm. Crossing the bridge water looked choppy. Beachside wind is pretty strong.  Think I won't hang with this long.  May look for some oysters. Anybody know where a raw bar is on SGI?



I picked up a Walmart Special under similar circumstances almost 20 years ago to fish the beach. The reel didn't last too long but the rod is still part of my regular arsenal all these years later. Zebco rod in fact. It's got a Pfleuger on it now. Probably the best value purchase I have ever made.

What are you using for pompano bait?


----------



## slow motion (Apr 8, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> SGI is a little too bougie for me.
> 
> I stick out like a diamond in a goats butt there.


Might be a good thing Kansas. Me and you both would probably scare everybody off. We would have the place to ourselves.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 8, 2022)

Zebco The Clown said:


> I picked up a Walmart Special under similar circumstances almost 20 years ago to fish the beach. The reel didn't last too long but the rod is still part of my regular arsenal all these years later. Zebco rod in fact. It's got a Pfleuger on it now. Probably the best value purchase I have ever made.
> 
> What are you using for pompano bait?


Fishbites, shrimp, and gulp sandfleas. Forgot my sandfles rake. Haven't seen anybody else catching either.


----------



## Zebco The Clown (Apr 8, 2022)

Which fishbite flavor?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 8, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> I dare you to roll your window down doing 60.


Weird flex but ok


----------



## Evergreen (Apr 8, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Weird flex but okView attachment 1145365



Wasn't sure about that one either, my windows down doing 75-80 when I'm ashing my Marlboro


----------



## slow motion (Apr 8, 2022)

Starting to look a little  rough by the bridge


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 8, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Weird flex but okView attachment 1145365



If I had that paper on my dash and rolled the window down it would look like a NY ticker tape parade in the cab.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 8, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> If I had that paper on my dash and rolled the window down it would look like a NY ticker tape parade in the cab.


Work truck gonna work ???


----------



## slow motion (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Kdog (Apr 8, 2022)

One of these days I want to try and hang with all of you young men down there!


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 8, 2022)

Kdog said:


> One of these days I want to try and hang with all of you young men down there!



It's easy.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 8, 2022)

Kdog said:


> One of these days I want to try and hang with all of you young men down there!


You just got to show up.  Remember though some of us (,ME), have Brad Paisley disease. As in so much cooler online.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 8, 2022)

Zebco The Clown said:


> Which fishbite flavor?


----------



## Kdog (Apr 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> You just got to show up.  Remember though some of us (,ME), have Brad Paisley disease. As in so much cooler online.



I don't even resemble that remark, but sure looks like y'all have a great time.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 9, 2022)

Headed to pepper fish.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 9, 2022)

Good luck.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 9, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Headed to pepper fish.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1145507



Is the water tea colored at Rock Creek?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 9, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Is the water tea colored at Rock Creek?


Worse it's cloudy with mud


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 9, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Worse it's cloudy with mud



Find clean water, probably find fish.
That's I ran into at Ecofina last week.
But, they've had more rain since then.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 9, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Find clean water, probably find fish.
> That's I ran into at Ecofina last week.
> But, they've had more rain since then.


There is no clean water between steinhatchee and Suwanee lol


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 9, 2022)

It's much cleaner near Keaton


----------



## slow motion (Apr 9, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> It's much cleaner near Keaton


Having any luck?


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 9, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> It's much cleaner near Keaton



The bird racks between Keaton and Ecofina may be good.
Not a lot of major drainage between the 2.

Good luck.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 9, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Having any luck?


----------



## slow motion (Apr 9, 2022)

Hopefully that's a yes.


----------



## Wanderlust (Apr 10, 2022)

Was going to go to Keaton today but didn't because I figured the cool weather and all the rain might give the fish lock jaw.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 10, 2022)

So we fished Keaton this morning, caught a gag grouper off the bird rack, we caught 2 trout on the next stop, found a ton of bait but no more fish and we were on the trailer by 1015.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 10, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> So we fished Keaton this morning, caught a gag grouper off the bird rack, we caught 2 trout on the next stop, found a ton of bait but no more fish and we were on the trailer by 1015.



I won't be back down until the last week of the month.
No fishing though.
Have to move the RV 100 yards and modify the poppet valve in the outboard.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 13, 2022)

Southbound to the salt water in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...


----------



## slow motion (Apr 13, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Southbound to the salt water in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...


Good luck brother.


----------



## Evergreen (Apr 13, 2022)

Yall sure know how to make a fella jealous. We might hit a weekend trip for my son's birthday and our anniversary this weekend, but it's liable to barely include a little surf fishing.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 13, 2022)

Evergreen said:
			
		

> Yall sure know how to make a fella jealous. We might hit a weekend trip for my son's birthday and our anniversary this weekend, but it's liable to barely include a little surf fishing.



If it was easy, everybody would be doing it.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 15, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Southbound to the salt water in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...


Looks like Mother Nature is gonna behave for a few days.  Catch em up.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 15, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Looks like Mother Nature is gonna behave for a few days.  Catch em up.


 Wore muhsef out yesterday for one boxer. Gotta get up and do it again. And again. Aaand more...
Dang, 6 or 7 hours on a evermovin boat makes an old man tarred.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm headed to the grass flats today instead of working these oyster bars so hard.
 Called every kind of junk fish yesterday yesterday and a bunch of smalls. Small flounder, small ship said, small red fish. Lost a couple big fish and got flat broke off by one. Gonna play it simple by drifting the flats…


----------



## Wanderlust (Apr 15, 2022)

Might give em a try tomorrow. The full moon doesn't make me happy. Outgoing tide isn't till afternoon. Hope the warmer weather might get them going.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 15, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> I'm headed to the grass flats today instead of working these oyster bars so hard.
> Called every kind of junk fish yesterday yesterday and a bunch of smalls. Small flounder, small ship said, small red fish. Lost a couple big fish and got flat broke off by one. Gonna play it simple by drifting the flats…



You need somebody to say "Stop right here" at 50 mph.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Rabun (Apr 15, 2022)

Been waiting for nice pic/fish like that ?


----------

